# Kustom Model Car Plaques



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I have been working on these for a few days. I have some proto types. I’ll be posting pics by tonight.
I have MCBA, CMBI and 1 for Mini.
I am working on Dynasty’s.Thiers is a little harder cause of the detail.
I’m still learning how to use the program and the machine. At the moment I can only do straight bars and reg letters. Soon I’ll be able to do better detailed items once I learn the machine.
These are made out of thin plexiglass for now.You will need to paint them or baremetal them to get the chrome or gold effect.Eventually i would like to make these out of metal or something like that.But for now this is what i can do.I can make bigger sizes too for displays.The bigger the piece.The better detail i can get.
If you have something in mind. Please let me know.
Price as of now is 5 bucks ea.Shipping in the US is about a buck.Outside US is a little more.
paypal is: [email protected]
PM me for mailing address if you want to send a money order.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.
8.
9.
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I wanna see the bigger sizes when u get them cut. 

Nice work on them. Ill be placen my order soon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 12 2010, 09:32 PM~16272046
> *I wanna see the bigger sizes when u get them cut.
> 
> Nice work on them.  Ill be placen my order soon.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

These are the best pics i could do right now.My camera is avarage.But i hope you guys get the idea.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOK GOOD TO ME!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*YUP I'M SOILD ! HANDLE WHAT YOU NEED TO ON THE M.C.B.A. RIGHTS AND YOU HAVE MY ADDY ON THE OTHER DEAL WE TALKED ABOUT ! OH READY TO TAKE 2 M.C.B.A. NOW ! *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16272449
> *LOOK GOOD TO ME!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Keep in mind guys.they are grey plexiglass.you will need to clean up the edges a lil with a exacto knife and paint them or baremetal.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16272453
> *YUP  I'M  SOILD  !  HANDLE  WHAT YOU  NEED  TO  ON THE  M.C.B.A. RIGHTS  AND  YOU  HAVE  MY  ADDY  ON THE  OTHER  DEAL  WE  TALKED  ABOUT !  OH  READY    TO  TAKE  2  M.C.B.A.  NOW  !
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I just need to speak to the head cheese of CMBI and biggs to get thier ok.and i can start taking orders.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:02 PM~16272481
> *Keep in mind guys.they are grey plexiglass.you will need to clean up the edges a lil with a exacto knife and paint them or baremetal.
> *


I'M NOT AFFARID !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 10:05 PM~16272516
> *I'M  NOT  AFFARID  !
> *


you bess be.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 11:05 PM~16272515
> *I just need to speak to the head cheese of CMBI and biggs to get thier ok.and i can start taking orders.
> *


AT A GLANCE THE CMBI LOOKS SMALLER THEN MINE AND T HE M.C.B.A. ONES ! IS THIS TURE OR A VISUAL EFFECT !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 12 2010, 10:06 PM~16272545
> *AT  A GLANCE THE  CMBI    LOOKS  SMALLER  THEN    MINE  AND T HE  M.C.B.A.  ONES  !  IS THIS  TURE  OR  A  VISUAL  EFFECT !
> *


yes.its a lil smaller but these are proto types.the finals will all be the same size.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8.
9.
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> MCBA
> 1.darkside customs-2
> 2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
> 3.deuces76 -2
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> > MCBA
> > 1.darkside customs-2
> > 2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
> > 3.deuces76 -2
> > ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

anybody else.?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16272421
> *These are the best pics i could do right now.My camera is avarage.But i hope you guys get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...



that really looks good foo :0 put me down shit lil by lil ill be putting mcba plaques on all my models :biggrin: 




SUP WITH YOUR HANDS WEY U BEATING OFF TOO MUCH AGAIN! :uh: :uh: 
_
MANOS DE NINA :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 13 2010, 12:03 AM~16274221
> *that really looks good foo  :0  put me down shit lil by lil ill be putting mcba plaques on all my models  :biggrin:
> SUP WITH YOUR HANDS WEY U BEATING OFF TOO MUCH AGAIN! :uh:  :uh:
> _
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Working on the Dynasty one. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8.
9.
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

ILL TAKE 5 CMBI PLAQUES AND AN 6 INCH CMBI PLAQUE ALSO FOR DISPLAY... ONCE I GET MY ORDER I WILL BE ABLE TO SELL MORE FOR YOU BUT I NEED TO GET MINE FIRST.... I HAVE SOME PEOPLE WHO ARE WORRIED TO ORDER SO LETS DO OUR BUSINESS AND THEN MORE WILL COME YOUR WAY... THE SIX INCH ONE CAN YOU MAKE IT IN CHROME AND HOW MUCH FOR THAT...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 AM~16277306
> *ILL TAKE 5 CMBI PLAQUES AND AN 6 INCH CMBI PLAQUE ALSO FOR DISPLAY... ONCE I GET MY ORDER I WILL BE ABLE TO SELL MORE FOR YOU BUT I NEED TO GET MINE FIRST.... I HAVE SOME PEOPLE WHO ARE WORRIED TO ORDER SO LETS DO OUR BUSINESS AND THEN MORE WILL COME YOUR WAY... THE SIX INCH ONE CAN YOU MAKE IT IN CHROME AND HOW MUCH FOR THAT...
> *


6 in in plexiglass right?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

IS THERE OTHER MATERIALS YOU CAN USE..?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU USE TO MAKE IT CHROME....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 13 2010, 11:26 AM~16277336
> *IS THERE OTHER MATERIALS YOU CAN USE..?
> *



Laserable Materials
A few of the materials you can use with your Epilog Laser system. 
Engrave Cut



Wood x x 
Acrylic x x 
Glass x 
Coated Metals x 
Ceramic x 
Delrin x x 
Cloth x x 
Leather x x 
Marble x 
Matte Board x x 
Melamine x x 
Paper x x 
Mylar x x 
Pressboard x x 
Rubber x x 
Wood Veneer x x 
Fiberglass x x 
Painted Metals x 
Tile x 
Plastic x x x 
Cork x x 
Corian x x 
Anodized Aluminum x x 
Ceramics x x 
Stainless Steel * x 
Brass * x 
Titanium x 
Bare Metals x


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jan 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16277343
> *WHAT DO YOU USE TO MAKE IT CHROME....
> *


paint or baremetal.or i can cut chrome plexi.but in the small plaques it wont come out right.chrome plexi is to thick for something that small.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 PM~16276890
> *Working on the Dynasty one. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 AM~16277427
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16277268
> *Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?
> 
> Name and pcs and club
> ...


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

OK ILL TAKE THE PLEXI ONE AND ILL SPRAY IT WITH ALCLAD MAYBE THAT WILL WORK... OK THATS THE ORDER FOR NOW... 5 PLAQUES AND 1 6INCH. ONE.. LET ME KNOW A PRICE AND WHEN THERE DONE ILL SEND MONEY YOUR WAY...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 12:40 PM~16276890
> *Working on the Dynasty one. :biggrin:
> *






:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jan 13 2010, 12:49 PM~16278111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> > MCBA
> > 1.darkside customs-2
> > 2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
> > 3.deuces76 -2
> > ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2010, 05:57 PM~16280836
> *
> *


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7. Low. 10 plaques. 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques 
9.Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques 
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Jan 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16281302
> *MCBA
> 1.darkside customs-2
> 2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
9. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Added DYNASTY to the list. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 08:39 PM~16281364
> *Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?
> 
> Name and pcs and club
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 13 2010, 07:06 PM~16281709
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques  
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 13 2010, 07:38 PM~16282119
> *DYNASTY
> [email protected]  biggrin.gif
> 2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques
> ...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

ill grab a couple give me a couple days to get back at you on amount


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 13 2010, 07:57 PM~16282375
> *ill grab a couple give me a couple days to get back at you on amount
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
9. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] :biggrin: 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If i make these 3/4 of a inch wide.Is that good for everybody?


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

would you be willing to make custom plaques? like im making replicas of real 1:1's in my carclub and i was wondering if you could make plaques with the club name. thanks


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Jan 13 2010, 09:00 PM~16282411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go , bro. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 13 2010, 11:24 PM~16285284
> *would you be willing to make custom plaques? like im making replicas of real 1:1's in my carclub and i was wondering if you could make plaques with the club name. thanks
> *


pm me your number so i can call you tomarrow.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

TTT 
For tha Plaques


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:48 AM~16288240
> *TTT
> For tha Plaques
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 14 2010, 10:28 AM~16288556
> *DYNASTY
> [email protected]
> 2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques
> ...


please copy the whole list and add your name.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please let me know if your interested and how many your interested in?

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
9. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] :biggrin: 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

leaving to the shop in a few.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jan 14 2010, 12:41 PM~16289687
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


just want to get some final counts by this weekend and get to cutting. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DYNASTY Plaques :biggrin: 
I had to do them simple for now.until i can perfect them.here they are.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Please add your name to the list if your interested and how many your interested in?
_*copy and past the whole list when you add your name please.*_


Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
9. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 05:43 PM~16291318
> *DYNASTY Plaques :biggrin:
> I had to do them simple for now.until i can perfect them.here they are.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Jan 14 2010, 03:53 PM~16291419
> *:thumbsup: nice
> *


thanks bro.i had to do it a lil wider since it was more letters.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 05:43 PM~16291318
> *DYNASTY Plaques :biggrin:
> I had to do them simple for now.until i can perfect them.here they are.
> 
> ...






:wow: dude! thats sick! 


looks good like that bro! im diggin it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will keep taking order till sunday nite.please add your name if you havnt already if your interested.Im going going to cut them all monday morning.
my paypal is:
[email protected]

if you want to start sending money.Please put a note for what club ,how many and shipping info so i know.
Price are 5 bucks ea and $1.25 to ship in the US.if you order several its still $1.25.I can fit several in 1 envelope.
Outside US is a lil more.
I will throw in a couple extras for the big orders.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2010, 04:02 PM~16291500
> *:wow:  dude! thats sick!
> looks good like that bro! im diggin it
> *


yes sir. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet. 

These little plaques all u cuttin? Or u gonna cut everything and ship out all at once? The pendants and plaques?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

all plaques are plastic?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 14 2010, 11:43 PM~16291318
> *DYNASTY Plaques :biggrin:
> I had to do them simple for now.until i can perfect them.here they are.
> 
> ...



Nice Homie   

How much must i ad for shipping to Amsterdam the Netherlands?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Name and pcs and club
MCBA
1.darkside customs-2
2.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
3.deuces76 -2 
4.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
5.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
6.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
7.LowandBeyond-10 
8. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
9. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Jan 14 2010, 05:20 PM~16292226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im going to ship them sepserate unless you want a pendant.i can ship together.the pendants wont be done for about another week.after i cut them its off to chrome.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet bro. Either way on the shiping is fine. Im in no hurry, i can wait if thats better for u or u can ship them now just to get'em outta the way.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 14 2010, 05:46 PM~16292480
> *Sweet bro.  Either way on the shiping is fine.  Im in no hurry, i can wait if thats better for u or u can ship them now just to get'em outta the way.
> *


  since i have all your stuff ready.pm me again the addy.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

woke up this morning with some new idea.im going to test these ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 12:09 PM~16301026
> *woke up this morning with some new idea.im going to test these ideas. :biggrin:
> *


steering wheels?? :0 :cheesy: That would be sweet.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2010, 01:25 PM~16301153
> *steering wheels??  :0  :cheesy:  That would be sweet.
> *


thats not it but i thght about that. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 03:09 PM~16301026
> *woke up this morning with some new idea.im going to test these ideas. :biggrin:
> *






:dunno: well what is it lol :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

if i send u a logo of the truck club im in would u be able to make it?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2010, 01:54 PM~16301444
> *if i send u a logo of the truck club im in would u be able to make it?
> *


maybe.i can say till i see it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2010, 01:47 PM~16301387
> *:dunno: well what is it lol :biggrin:
> *


its a secret.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the club name is FREAKS OF NATURE..either i can get u a pic or u can go on photobucket and get one there.. please let me know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2010, 01:58 PM~16301475
> *the club name is FREAKS OF NATURE..either i can get u a pic or u can go on photobucket and get one there.. please let me know.
> *


pm me your photobucket.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 12:03 AM~16291508
> *I will keep taking order till sunday nite.please add your name if you havnt already if your interested.Im going going to cut them all monday morning.
> my paypal is:
> [email protected]
> ...



I just send ya $25 for 4 Dynasty plaques bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 15 2010, 03:09 PM~16302067
> *I just send ya $25 for 4 Dynasty plaques bro
> *


  thank you bro.i should be ready to ship tue or wed.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 15 2010, 11:13 PM~16302099
> * thank you bro.i should be ready to ship tue or wed.
> *



Take your time Homie no hurry


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 16 2010, 08:23 AM~16308219
> *Take your time Homie no hurry
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

if anybody has some good ideas for stuff to cut.let me know.I'll try it out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2010, 04:06 PM~16310355
> *if anybody has some good ideas for stuff to cut.let me know.I'll try it out.
> *


cut me some hearse side bars for my 90ed project ! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

2 wing Zenith knockoffs? :dunno:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

make some a arms,trailing arms, battery hold downs, motor parts, pumps and
blocks,dumps and batterys, can even make switch panels :dunno: ! :biggrin: 
all can be laser cut depending on how thick your machine can cut....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i can't wait to see how the plaques look mounted.


----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

What machine are you using to cut all of this? I would have a ton of work for you depending on what you are working with. I would love some stuff made up for the shop as well as some of the dynasty plaques and if you ever do any drag-lo ones. Thanks Late.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 16 2010, 01:16 PM~16310396
> *2 wing Zenith knockoffs? :dunno:
> *


I'd buy a SHITLOAD off ya'...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jan 16 2010, 10:08 PM~16313106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


send me a pic of one.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 16 2010, 10:30 PM~16313268
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Name and pcs and club

MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 16 2010, 10:59 PM~16313494
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 16 2010, 03:16 PM~16310396
> *2 wing Zenith knockoffs? :dunno:
> *


i can cut them but they will be flat.i will have to cut them from a flat sheet.if thats ok i can do it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DO IT. I LOVE ZENITHS.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 16 2010, 09:33 PM~16313757
> *i can cut them but they will be flat.i will have to cut them from a flat sheet.if thats ok i can do it.
> *


Bigg time brother. Flats better than nothin' plus at that scale you'll never tell...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Jan 16 2010, 11:49 PM~16313903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Searchin'....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 16 2010, 11:54 PM~16313945
> *Searchin'....
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## TwistedFabrication (Mar 3, 2009)

Right in my sig man.lol But my phone broke this afternoon so I gotta go get a new one tomorrow. Hit me up tomorrow late in the day or monday anytime. What thickness do you have the ability to cut out in sheetmetal etc. Look forward to doing some business with you man! Late.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Right on SS! Yeah they're basically pretty flat, I can add the rings in the center... Crossin' my fingers...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i think i can do them.let me try.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 17 2010, 12:04 AM~16314021
> *Right in my sig man.lol But my phone broke this afternoon so I gotta go get a new one tomorrow. Hit me up tomorrow late in the day or monday anytime. What thickness do you have the ability to cut out in sheetmetal etc. Look forward to doing some business with you man! Late.
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY KUSTOM I GOT A CAD FILE OF A SCALED ZENITH KNOCK OFF THAT I WAS GOING TO USE TO HAVE 1ofAKND TRY AND PHOTOETCH. WELL THAT NEVER HAPPENED SO IF YOU WANNA TRY THE CAD FILE LET ME KNOW!!

ALSO JIMBO FLAT WOULD WORK FINE BECAUSE THEN YOU COULD ADD THE PHOTOETCH "DAYTON" AND "EAGLE" KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS THAT MCG MAKES!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2010, 06:24 AM~16315114
> *HEY KUSTOM I GOT A CAD FILE OF A SCALED ZENITH KNOCK OFF THAT I WAS GOING TO USE TO HAVE 1ofAKND TRY AND PHOTOETCH. WELL THAT NEVER HAPPENED SO IF YOU WANNA TRY THE CAD FILE LET ME KNOW!!
> 
> ALSO JIMBO FLAT WOULD WORK FINE BECAUSE THEN YOU COULD ADD THE PHOTOETCH "DAYTON" AND "EAGLE" KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS THAT MCG MAKES!! :biggrin:
> *


i pmed you my email. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2010, 04:24 AM~16315114
> *HEY KUSTOM I GOT A CAD FILE OF A SCALED ZENITH KNOCK OFF THAT I WAS GOING TO USE TO HAVE 1ofAKND TRY AND PHOTOETCH. WELL THAT NEVER HAPPENED SO IF YOU WANNA TRY THE CAD FILE LET ME KNOW!!
> 
> ALSO JIMBO FLAT WOULD WORK FINE BECAUSE THEN YOU COULD ADD THE PHOTOETCH "DAYTON" AND "EAGLE" KNOCK-OFF EMBLEMS THAT MCG MAKES!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Hopefully KB can use it. I cleaned out all my 61 kits of straight wings! Still got my fingers crossed...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 17 2010, 02:24 PM~16317749
> *:thumbsup:  :yes: Hopefully KB can use it. I cleaned out all my 61 kits of straight wings! Still got my fingers crossed...
> *


YEAH BUT THEM FUCKERS FROM THE 61 ARE TOO SMALL I THINK. WE'LL GIVE THIS A TRY AND SEE WHT HAPPENS :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You ain't lyin' either... I can't stand 3 wings! just my 2 cents.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2010, 04:26 PM~16317763
> *YEAH BUT THEM FUCKERS FROM THE 61 ARE TOO SMALL I THINK. WE'LL GIVE THIS A TRY AND SEE WHT HAPPENS  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 17 2010, 04:26 PM~16317763
> *YEAH BUT THEM FUCKERS FROM THE 61 ARE TOO SMALL I THINK. WE'LL GIVE THIS A TRY AND SEE WHT HAPPENS  :biggrin:
> *


i still have some..but yeah thay are way too small for me. ive made some zenith ones but they look made if you know what i mean..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 17 2010, 06:37 PM~16318714
> *i still have some..but yeah thay are way too small for me. ive made some zenith ones but they look made if you know what i mean..
> *


post a pic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

still taking orders. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 17 2010, 09:28 PM~16320594
> *still taking orders. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 18 2010, 10:38 AM~16325383
> *  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

gonna email youthe zenith ko right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16333069
> *gonna email youthe zenith ko right now :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16334209
> *:wave:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 18 2010, 07:57 PM~16333069
> *gonna email youthe zenith ko right now :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 19 2010, 12:14 AM~16335288
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2010, 02:08 PM~16310365
> *cut  me  some  hearse  side  bars  for  my  90ed  project !  :biggrin:
> *


i have reference pics!!!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16338878
> *i have reference pics!!!! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: post it up.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok , now get on it i need a few pairs.... :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 12:39 PM~16339062
> *ok , now get on it i need a few pairs.... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


as soon as i get the plaques done ill do these.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hno: waiting....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 01:41 PM~16339551
> *hno: waiting....
> *


 :biggrin: 
im trying to clean up the design of the plaques to see if i can get a lil more detail on them.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 12:48 PM~16339602
> *:biggrin:
> im trying to clean up the design of the plaques to see if i can get a lil more detail on them.
> *


its ok , just send me a few of the different types you have ill review them for you and report my findings.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 01:49 PM~16339619
> *its ok , just send me a few of the different types you have ill review them for you and report my findings.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 02:30 PM~16339471
> *as soon as i get the plaques done ill do these.
> *


i nees a set like the ones on the middle pic !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2010, 03:14 PM~16340482
> *i  nees  a set  like  the  ones  on  the  middle  pic  !
> *


ok


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2010, 02:14 PM~16340482
> *i  nees  a set  like  the  ones  on  the  middle  pic  !
> *


yeppers the 2nd and 3rd pics are the nicest bars i could find, the pics of mine were lost when my hard drive crashed , and the hearse is in storage....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 19 2010, 03:36 PM~16340694
> *yeppers the 2nd and 3rd pics are the nicest bars i could find, the pics of mine were lost when my hard drive crashed , and the hearse is in storage....
> *


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i didnt know if u would be able to do that logo i asked..please let me know.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

did some messing around on the machine today.lil blurry but i cut a couple steering wheels,adex's and z knockoffs.I need to go get thinner plastic in the morning.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

pm commin your way


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2010, 11:37 PM~16347328
> *how bout a few MADE plaqas for me?
> ill take 5
> *


  ill put you down for those.as soon as i cut the others with in this week.ill do yours.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2010, 11:37 PM~16347328
> *pm commin your way
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 19 2010, 11:39 PM~16347357
> * ill put you down for those.as soon as i cut the others with in this week.ill do yours.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 19 2010, 11:44 PM~16347441
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 12:47 AM~16348183
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO DID THAT ZENITH KNOCKOFF CAD FILE WORK? TOO BLURRY TO TELL!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2010, 05:53 AM~16349347
> *SO DID THAT ZENITH KNOCKOFF CAD FILE WORK? TOO BLURRY TO TELL!
> *


i need thinner plastic.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 08:32 AM~16350481
> *i need thinner plastic.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 10:32 AM~16350481
> *i need thinner plastic.
> *


well hurry up, lol I need some zenith KOs fast!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 PM~16359461
> *well hurry up, lol I need some zenith KOs fast!!! :biggrin:
> *


X10  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin: got the sheets of plasic today. :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 20 2010, 11:57 PM~16359615
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 PM~16359508
> *:biggrin: got the sheets of plasic today. :cheesy:
> *


what you doin on here then.... get cuttin, lmao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2010, 11:58 PM~16359629
> *what you doin on here then.... get cuttin, lmao
> *


fuck.i wish.the machine is at the shop.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

im trying some new tecnique to see what happens.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:03 PM~16364023
> *im trying some new tecnique to see what happens.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:06 PM~16364038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: im trying to get better detail to make them smaller.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 12:06 PM~16364038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :ninja:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 01:11 PM~16364096
> *:0  :0  :0  :angry:  :ninja:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:11 PM~16364094
> *:uh: im trying to get better detail to make them smaller.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
almost makes want to bust out my model cars but you already know how my son is :banghead:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:50 PM~16364471
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> almost makes want to bust out my model cars but you already know how my son is :banghead:
> *


no shit.youll have to hide the fuck out of those.but hell ya bro.bust them out.lets see some skillz.
no ****


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 12:55 PM~16364518
> *no shit.youll have to hide the fuck out of those.but hell ya bro.bust them out.lets see some skillz.
> no ****
> *


every car ive built ive given them out, right now i have 2 new kits a 64 impala and a 57 bel air and a box full of model hydraulics and switches :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:59 PM~16364548
> *every car ive built ive given them out, right now i have 2 new kits a 64 impala and a 57 bel air and a box full of model hydraulics and switches :biggrin:
> *


welllll dont let us hold you back.get your ass to building.its not like you do shit all day anyways.oh wait.you do.you find me software.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 01:02 PM~16364576
> *welllll dont let us hold you back.get your ass to building.its not like you do shit all day anyways.oh wait.you do.you find me software.
> *


  im too old to be playing with toys now i got a real impala to play with :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:14 PM~16364689
> * im too old to be playing with toys now i got a real impala to play with :happysad:
> *



this foo ....we can build and roll a low low at the same time nikka dont get it twisted 


MAMON!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 02:14 PM~16364689
> * im too old to be playing with toys now i got a real impala to play with :happysad:
> *


well in that case cabron.you might as well build models cause your ass aint doing shit to the duece anytime soon. :angry:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 01:23 PM~16364768
> *this foo ....we can build and roll a low low at the same time nikka dont get it twisted
> MAMON!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you cool Chawpulin


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 01:25 PM~16364798
> *well in that case cabron.you might as well build models cause your ass aint doing shit to the duece anytime soon. :angry:
> *


 :burn: you aint getting a copy of the keys anymore :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:26 PM~16364821
> *you cool Chawpulin
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: wtf did u post i cant c the pic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 02:28 PM~16364835
> *:burn: you aint getting a copy of the keys anymore :biggrin:
> *


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 01:28 PM~16364838
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  wtf did u post i cant c the pic
> *


did your lady block the images from her laptop. lol...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 21 2010, 01:28 PM~16364840
> *
> *


damn i need to go and re-apply for social security :banghead: hopefully they will give me enought to finish the duece :happysad:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:30 PM~16364868
> *did your lady block the images from her laptop. lol...
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :| :no: :no: :no:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 01:32 PM~16364891
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :|  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


i see you dont go into offtopic as much are u in timeout? :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jan 21 2010, 01:33 PM~16364903
> *i see you dont go into offtopic as much are u in timeout? :0
> *



no it just got boring , bunch off idiots trying to bang on there and the captains left, no more checheeeeez, mama casas , and tetona, same with the rest


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 21 2010, 01:35 PM~16364922
> *no it just got boring , bunch off idiots  trying to bang on there and the captains left, no more checheeeeez, mama casas , and tetona, same with the rest
> *


mamacasas was on 2 days ago :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:drama: :rant: :nosad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any new updates on new projects


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 21 2010, 11:06 PM~16371135
> *any new updates on new projects
> *


I got the plastic.I did all i can with the designs.Im ready to cut.Soon as i get back to the shop.Im cutting the first batch.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: Can't wait for the results... :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

BUILDER DID YOU GET MY MODIFIED CAD FILE FOR THE ZENITH K.O.? ITS COMPLETELY ACCURATE NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2010, 09:17 PM~16382014
> *BUILDER DID YOU GET MY MODIFIED CAD FILE FOR THE ZENITH K.O.? ITS COMPLETELY ACCURATE NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 22 2010, 09:21 PM~16382059
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


OH YEAH BIG JIM ITS 100% ACCURATE!! IT SHOULD COME OUT PERFECT!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16382069
> *OH YEAH BIG JIM ITS 100% ACCURATE!! IT SHOULD COME OUT PERFECT!! :biggrin:
> *


Still got my fingers crossed!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jan 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16382014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2010, 11:22 PM~16382069
> *OH YEAH BIG JIM ITS 100% ACCURATE!! IT SHOULD COME OUT PERFECT!! :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

hey bro how is my club plaques coming


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Your doing good Kustombuilder!

By the way I always wondered if Hoppin' Hydro's paid a fee or something to these car clubs they made miniature plaques of?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

jevries
im going to bet no... i bet they thought that the club had been around so long that it was free to do... or the club said yes to them with out a fee given just to preserve there place in history.... my guess...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 24 2010, 10:02 AM~16391849
> *Your doing good Kustombuilder!
> 
> By the way I always wondered if Hoppin' Hydro's paid a fee or something  to these car clubs they made miniature plaques of?
> *



I buy a shitload of those Big M plaques.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

sup i want no if you can make any club plaque logo


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 25 2010, 07:23 PM~16409481
> *I buy a shitload of those Big M plaques.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Getting ready to go to the shop. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 25 2010, 11:30 PM~16412414
> *sup i want no if you can make any club plaque logo
> *


shoot me a PM with your logo so i can look at it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im starting to cut these.Anybody else need to get thier name on the list? :biggrin: 


Name and pcs and club

MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 05:04 AM~16414014
> *
> *


want some that say jevries? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 03:38 PM~16417601
> *Im starting to cut these.Anybody else need to get thier name on the list? :biggrin:
> Name and pcs and club
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2010, 03:39 PM~16418295
> *
> *


your on my list bro.Im going to make you 5 for now.I didnt want to send the first ones.I wasnt happy how they came out.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 12:38 PM~16417601
> *Im starting to cut these.Anybody else need to get thier name on the list? :biggrin:
> Name and pcs and club
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 26 2010, 05:15 PM~16419228
> *
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 26 2010, 04:42 PM~16418315
> *your on my list bro.Im going to make you 5 for now.I didnt want to send the first ones.I wasnt happy how they came out.
> *


what about the 2 MINI ones !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16420905
> *what  about the  2  MINI ones !
> *


they are somewhere around here.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:nicoderm: Wassup OGEE... I know your a busy man but any luck on them knockoffs? :cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

You still doing pendents?


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 26 2010, 05:04 AM~16414014
> *
> *



how do the hydraulics work in the 64 pm me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

trying to cut them right now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jan 28 2010, 01:37 PM~16441054
> *You still doing pendents?
> *


yes sir.pm me.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

just wanted to no if you got my pm with my club logo :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jan 27 2010, 07:58 PM~16434995
> *:nicoderm: Wassup OGEE... I know your a busy man but any luck on them knockoffs?  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Most of them are cut bro.I came down with the flu so i need to get back to the shop to finish up.But i should be ready to start mailing out order by monday. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy: I heard that. Drink some Thera flu patna! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

POST PICS OF THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jan 29 2010, 11:21 AM~16450832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


belive me.I have overdosing on that shit.and it helps.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ill be ready to start shipping these out by sat.Please make sure you on the list if your interested.


MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT THE KNOCKOFFS?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 4 2010, 10:54 AM~16510064
> *WHAT ABOUT THE KNOCKOFFS?
> *


those im working on next.I had such a hard time with the plaques.I finally am learning the machine a lil better..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 4 2010, 01:15 PM~16510278
> *those im working on next.I had such a hard time with the plaques.I finally am learning the machine a lil better..
> *





you musta been puttin in some major work................. been gone for a couple days :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2010, 11:25 AM~16510393
> *you musta been puttin in some major work................. been gone for a couple days :biggrin:
> *


yea bro.Trying to make these look as best as i can.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 4 2010, 01:32 PM~16510475
> *yea bro.Trying to make these look as best as i can.
> *




well? any word? pics? somethin?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 4 2010, 10:38 AM~16510552
> *well? any word?   pics?  somethin?
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: See what you started?!? :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2010, 10:00 PM~16313999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: :x: uffin: :420:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

JIMBO HERE'S MY SCALED OUT CAD DRAWINGS THAT I GAVE KB. THEY SHOULD LOOK LIKE THESE WHEN CUT!! I HOPE!..LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

fuckit............... just send me some of them lol, ill make um work :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 08:29 PM~16527686
> *fuckit............... just send me some of them lol, ill make um work :biggrin:
> *


I PRINTED THOSE AND THEM CUT THEM OUT OF PAPER!..LOL JUST MOCK-UPS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2010, 12:33 AM~16527714
> *I PRINTED THOSE AND THEM CUT THEM OUT OF PAPER!..LOL JUST MOCK-UPS
> *




i know................. ill still make um work lol



they look good on paper, i hope KB comes threw and we all can get a couple of um


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THOSE WOULD BE SICK FRED!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 5 2010, 11:35 PM~16527732
> *i know................. ill still make um work lol
> they look good on paper, i hope KB comes threw and we all can get a couple of um
> *


Get yourself a yellow sharpie and you got some gold KO's. LOL


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16527612
> *JIMBO HERE'S MY SCALED OUT CAD DRAWINGS THAT I GAVE KB. THEY SHOULD LOOK LIKE THESE WHEN CUT!! I HOPE!..LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THATS what I'm talkin' about! :wow: :wow: Right on bro!! If only there was like a variety pack! I got my paypal READY for him if he ever gets finished! :biggrin: :biggrin: C'mon KUSTOM! Don't make me pull you outta :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: Mode!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

And like you said ModelsIVLife, with the MCG Dayton chips, WE IN THERE!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:dunno: 




where the F is KB?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 01:02 PM~16540199
> *:dunno:
> where the F is KB?
> *


 :0


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2010, 09:23 PM~16527612
> *JIMBO HERE'S MY SCALED OUT CAD DRAWINGS THAT I GAVE KB. THEY SHOULD LOOK LIKE THESE WHEN CUT!! I HOPE!..LOL
> 
> 
> ...


dam, i would get me a pair of those if he makes them. they look sick


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 01:02 PM~16540199
> *:dunno:
> where the F is KB?
> *



he b "KB"ing shit! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 12:02 PM~16540199
> *:dunno:
> where the F is KB?
> *


... I picture him in a secret laboritory like a mad scientist tryin' to get these knockoffs right. YO KUSTOM! LET US KNOW YOUR ALRIGHT BRO... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16540655
> *... I picture him in a secret laboritory like a mad scientist tryin' to get these knockoffs right.  YO KUSTOM! LET US KNOW YOUR ALRIGHT BRO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


or rollin around naked in all the paper we've sent him. :uh:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2010, 03:05 PM~16541399
> *or rollin around naked in all the paper we've sent him.  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I can do this all day homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 7 2010, 07:05 PM~16541399
> *or rollin around naked in all the paper we've sent him.  :uh:
> *




yea if people have sent him loot (pre-paid) your not gonna see shit from KB for a while  


when he gets loot, he always comes down with a cold or the flu and cant work on your shit  i live in a fuckin meat locker right now, and i dont get sick as much as as this fool!  

its not like callin off work KB, let us know what you been workin on, post some pics man :uh:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 28 2010, 04:47 PM~16442275
> *yes sir.pm me.
> *


pm sent


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 11 2010, 02:33 AM~16579662
> *
> 
> 
> ...






:yessad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 10 2010, 07:15 AM~16570451
> *yea if people have sent him loot (pre-paid) your not gonna see shit from KB  for a while
> when he gets loot, he always comes down with a cold or the flu and cant work on your shit   i live in a fuckin meat locker right now, and i dont get sick as much as as this fool!
> 
> ...


i just spoke to KustomBuilder, he hasnt been able to get online cause hes been busy working on cutting everybodys orders


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Feb 10 2010, 11:33 PM~16579662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: hes catching up on orders so dont trip homie


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 11 2010, 11:26 PM~16584526
> *i just spoke to KustomBuilder, he hasnt been able to get online cause hes been busy working on cutting everybodys orders
> *


He has to cut atleast hundred plaques


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Feb 11 2010, 05:28 PM~16584541
> *:twak: hes catching up on orders so dont trip homie
> *






well thats good to hear i guess :uh: nothin aginst you homie, but ive been waitin for 2 years to get my shit from him, and everytime i talk to him, its somethin new  


so thanks for the update bro, but unless i get my shit, we got us a bad trader on our hands


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 11 2010, 03:10 PM~16584917
> *well thats good to hear i guess :uh:  nothin aginst you homie, but ive been waitin for 2 years to get my shit from him, and everytime i talk to him, its somethin new
> so thanks for the update bro, but unless i get my shit, we got us a bad trader on our hands
> *



:0 

I feel ya.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16272421
> *These are the best pics i could do right now.My camera is avarage.But i hope you guys get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally got the dynasty pendants done. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2010, 10:23 PM~16527612
> *JIMBO HERE'S MY SCALED OUT CAD DRAWINGS THAT I GAVE KB. THEY SHOULD LOOK LIKE THESE WHEN CUT!! I HOPE!..LOL
> 
> 
> ...


These are next on my list.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 02:02 PM~16540199
> *:dunno:
> where the F is KB?
> *


you miss me?dont lie.santa claus doesnt like liers. :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 7 2010, 03:11 PM~16540655
> *... I picture him in a secret laboritory like a mad scientist tryin' to get these knockoffs right.  YO KUSTOM! LET US KNOW YOUR ALRIGHT BRO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Go ahead and handle yours bro, Like I said, I ain't goin' nowhere.  DAMM!!! You got my juices flowin' again!!! (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 10:49 PM~16598589
> *Go ahead and handle yours bro, Like I said, I ain't goin' nowhere.  DAMM!!! You got my juices flowin' again!!! (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I have to finish up the last ones of the mini plaques so i can get those ready to mail out.Also need to send carls stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2010, 12:46 AM~16598550
> *you miss me?dont lie.santa claus doesnt like liers. :cheesy:
> *





well i guess if you take a look at the top of the page, i stuck my foot in my mouth big time, and for that ............ i apolegize  


but for real you like to make a mawfawker wait foo  

them shitz look real good, and if you gonna cut more, ill place another order in a month or 2  

do your thang boo boo, you came threw after what seems like forever


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 11:30 PM~16599050
> *well i guess if you take a look at the top of the page, i stuck my foot in my mouth big time, and for that ............ i apolegize
> but for real you like to make a mawfawker wait foo
> 
> ...


I have to play hard to get.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2010, 01:33 AM~16599069
> *I have to play hard to get.
> *







:scrutinize: :biggrin: 




youza foo D :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 12 2010, 11:35 PM~16599087
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> youza foo D :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

I was about to go to your house like, "Can KUSTOM come outside and play kickball?!?" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 12 2010, 11:45 PM~16599164
> *I was about to go to your house like, "Can KUSTOM come outside and play kickball?!?" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 13 2010, 11:08 AM~16601488
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 13 2010, 06:44 AM~16598527
> *Finally got the dynasty pendants done. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 13 2010, 12:30 PM~16602006
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok guys.I have these done.
Mini"s
CMBI'S
DYNASTY's
and a few MCBA's
Ill get the rest tomarrow.
I need to cut the 6 in and the 8 in ones too.
Get your funds together ASAP.I dont want to sit on these.I had to jump through hoops to get these done.My partner has only one machine.
Paypal is in my signature.If you want to pay another way.Pm Me.
I will post pics tonite when i get home.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

do you have any pics of the dynasty scale window plaques?


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

STILL NO CMBI I SEE I WANT TO SEE ONE JUST LIKE DYNASTY BUT WITH CMBI


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 18 2010, 02:13 PM~16652774
> *STILL NO CMBI I SEE I WANT TO SEE ONE JUST LIKE DYNASTY BUT WITH CMBI
> *



scroll back a few pages and you will see one! :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THERE WASNT ANY OF THE CMBI BIG PLAQUES MADE YET THATS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 18 2010, 06:32 PM~16653330
> *THERE WASNT ANY OF THE CMBI BIG PLAQUES MADE YET THATS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR...
> *





you mean pendents?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

pics


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

Low4oshow!!! cut just like tha dynasty ones


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 18 2010, 04:32 PM~16653330
> *THERE WASNT ANY OF THE CMBI BIG PLAQUES MADE YET THATS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR...
> *


i will put that on the to do list.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16654905
> *Low4oshow!!! cut just like tha dynasty ones
> *


  how many?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is who i have on the list.I need to cut the rest of the MCBA.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

_*MCBA*_
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

_*CMBI*_
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*DYNASTY*_
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*Other*_(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16655925
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is how many i cut this time.First come first serve ill i cut more. :cheesy: 


_*MCBA*_ 19

_*CMBI*_ 9

_*DYNASTY*_ 11

_*MINI for Dave*_ 5


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 18 2010, 06:19 PM~16654733
> *pics
> 
> 
> ...


You did an excellent job on those!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 19 2010, 04:31 AM~16659359
> *You did an excellent job on those!!
> *


Thank you my friend. :biggrin: might have to do a few jevries mini plaques. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 10:44 AM~16660063
> *Thank you my friend. :biggrin: might have to do a few jevries mini plaques. :0  :biggrin:
> *


pm me your addy and what i o for the 4 dynasty plaques


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Feb 19 2010, 08:50 AM~16660082
> *pm me your addy and what i o for the 4 dynasty plaques
> *


did you send me some cash?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

who is Robert Uitewaal?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I can also do custom names as long as its not more that 7 or 8 letters. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 07:21 AM~16660258
> *who is Robert Uitewaal?
> *


Thats me but I got a different adress now... :biggrin: :biggrin:....................... j/k :werd:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16660137
> *did you send me some cash?
> *


nope nothing yet


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 03:19 AM~16654733
> *pics
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY+Feb 19 2010, 02:52 PM~16663035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 06:57 PM~16665347
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 11:37 PM~16667738
> *:biggrin:
> *


how bout some jimbo plaques? :0


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16667746
> *how bout some jimbo plaques? :0
> *



Nah, right on brother. You KNOW what I want...  :biggrin: :wow: NO **** :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 11:41 PM~16667772
> *Nah, right on brother. You KNOW what I want...   :biggrin:  :wow: NO **** :wow:
> *


 :0 :naughty:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 11:46 PM~16667817
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

_*MCBA*_
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

_*CMBI*_
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*DYNASTY*_
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*Other*_(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16527612
> *JIMBO HERE'S MY SCALED OUT CAD DRAWINGS THAT I GAVE KB. THEY SHOULD LOOK LIKE THESE WHEN CUT!! I HOPE!..LOL
> 
> 
> ...



:dunno: :tears: :ugh: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:19 AM~16668451
> *:dunno:  :tears:  :ugh:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


those are next.I want to get these plaques sold so i dont have all these items sitting around.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 11:20 PM~16668455
> *those are next.I want to get these plaques sold so i dont have all these items sitting around.
> *



Sorry bro, slightly buzzin'. :biggrin: :biggrin: :x: :x: :x: :rimshot:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:25 AM~16668478
> *Sorry bro, slightly buzzin'.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :rimshot:
> *


 :0 pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'd like two for now, I can paypal you at 10:30am 2/20/10


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 01:27 AM~16668490
> *I'd like two for now, I can paypal you at 10:30am 2/20/10
> *


  
11 bucks bro.

paypal is:
[email protected]


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 11:26 PM~16668486
> *:0 pics or it didnt happen.
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:37 AM~16668540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 11:38 PM~16668546
> *:wow:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Feb 20 2010, 02:28 AM~16668496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no fair, you can't share through the computer screen :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

we RO have our own brew. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 19 2010, 11:41 PM~16668559
> *turns out my check already cleared so money is sent
> no fair, you can't share through the computer screen :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 01:41 AM~16668559
> *turns out my check already cleared so money is sent
> no fair, you can't share through the computer screen :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: ill get them in the mail in the morning.  pm me your addy.DYNASTYS right?just want to make sure.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 19 2010, 11:42 PM~16668561
> *we RO have our own brew. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Dam... How much for a 12 pack? :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 02:42 AM~16668561
> *we RO have our own brew. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed your from rollerz, I'm friends with the guys the just started up the D.C. chapter. Your club has some bad ass rides man


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz+Feb 20 2010, 01:46 AM~16668582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry.only RO members can drink this.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wow: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 01:50 AM~16668603
> *:wow:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 02:48 AM~16668588
> *thanks bro.ya those cats up in DC are cool peeps.
> *


hell yeah, I started reading LRM in 98 or 99, but the first time I met and hung out with David I was hooked full force. My rides not cut and unfortunaty is now back on the 15s cause the 14s were fucked when the rear axle broke, but I still get out to get togethers as much as I can


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 01:51 AM~16668605
> *hell yeah, I started reading LRM in 98 or 99, but the first time I met and hung out with David I was hooked full force. My rides not cut and unfortunaty is now back on the 15s cause the 14s were fucked when the rear axle broke, but I still get out to get togethers as much as I can
> *


We are always looking for good people.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

believe me, my car is nowhere near worthy, but its also lived a long life (241,000 miles)
I plan on upgrading to 98-02 lincoln next year if the money is right.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 20 2010, 01:55 AM~16668616
> *believe me, my car is nowhere near worthy, but its also lived a long life (241,000 miles)
> I plan on upgrading to 98-02 lincoln next year if the money is right.
> *


Its not always about the car bro.Its about the member.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG JIM???? PASS A CORONA!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 01:57 AM~16668621
> *WHAT UP BIG JIM???? PASS A CORONA!
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 10:00 AM~16668627
> *x2
> *


X3 and drink tha neck and fill that shit up with Malibu...


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey KB i want a pendant and 4 of the little plaques of dynasty. what the total be on that?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 19 2010, 11:57 PM~16668621
> *WHAT UP BIG JIM???? PASS A CORONA!
> *


Just woke up! Lol! I musta' logged out just before you sent this! Aww yeah, 12 pack to the face! Dam I shoulda ate somethin....    

What up KB! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 20 2010, 08:29 AM~16669652
> *X3 and drink tha neck and fill that shit up with Malibu...
> *



:wow: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Feb 20 2010, 11:51 AM~16670087
> *hey  KB i want a pendant and 4 of the little plaques of dynasty.  what the total be on that?
> *


62 shipped.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 12:25 PM~16670265
> *Just woke up! Lol! I musta' logged out just before you sent this! Aww yeah, 12 pack to the face! Dam I shoulda ate somethin....
> 
> What up KB! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: :worship: uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

_*If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.*_Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

_*MCBA*_
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2 
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10 
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

_*CMBI*_
1.ROBERT 2 
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*DYNASTY*_
[email protected] 
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques 
3.regalistic 4 plaques 
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

_*Other*_(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5 
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

CMBI
1. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display <------------i want to see them first the big one... 
2.LINC 2plaques
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected]
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques
3.regalistic 4 plaques
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

damn, those look dope


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

KB how much are they each? cant afford 62 right now.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002+Feb 20 2010, 04:16 PM~16671621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

HEY MAN CAN I SEE A BIG CMBI PLAQUE... SO I CAN DECIDE IF I WANT ONE OR NOT...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 20 2010, 07:23 PM~16672892
> *HEY MAN CAN I SEE A BIG CMBI PLAQUE... SO I CAN DECIDE IF I WANT ONE OR NOT...
> *


i will cut it mon.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected]
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques
3.regalistic 4 plaques
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.caprice on dz-2 plaques $11
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
Im ready to start shipping these out.
My paypal is:
[email protected]

MCBA
1.mademan 1 pendant ,5 plaques , and 1 8 in large plastic one to display
2.deuces76 -2
3.kjkj87-1 pendent---10 plaques
4.D.L.O.Styles-1 pendant---4 plaques
5.hearse 1 pendant 2 plaques
6.LowandBeyond-10
7. MINIDREAMS scale plaques
8. Sidetoside --- 4 scale Plaques-------------->pay 24,80$ Feb.21 2010
9.*Marky Mark*1 pendant,10 club plaques
10.

CMBI
1.ROBERT 2
2.LINC 2plaques
3. airbrushmaster 5 plaque and 1 6in for display
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

DYNASTY
[email protected]
2.DJ-ROY 4 plaques
3.regalistic 4 plaques
4.chevyguy97--2 plaques
5.caprice on dz-2 plaques $11
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Other(please specify club or name)
1.Linc-Strong x5
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 21 2010, 12:21 PM~16676446
> *If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
> Im ready to start shipping these out.
> My paypal is:
> ...


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ford Super Charger


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 08:04 AM~16677175
> *
> Ford Super Charger
> *


Not again... :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Car_Cars77_@Feb 21 2010, 10:04 AM~16677175
> *
> Ford Super Charger
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 10:57 AM~16678176
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 20 2010, 01:25 PM~16670994
> *If you already payed.Please put your amout by your name so i dont get nobodys order mixed up.Who ever is on the list and have not contacted me.Please contact me.
> Im ready to start shipping these out.
> My paypal is:
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I am waiting for the dynasty pendants to come back from chrome.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 22 2010, 03:12 PM~16688781
> *I am waiting for the dynasty pendants to come back from chrome.
> *





:wow: tomorrow :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 01:20 PM~16688850
> *:wow:  tomorrow :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i hope so. hno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

TTT for tha Plaques


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 22 2010, 01:20 PM~16688850
> *:wow:  tomorrow :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


still waiting on the chromer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 24 2010, 04:01 PM~16712124
> *still waiting on the chromer.
> *





in time, im sure they will look killer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 24 2010, 02:07 PM~16712165
> *in time, im sure they will look killer
> *


hell yea.shit they look bad ass raw and rusted. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Feb 24 2010, 08:07 PM~16715371
> *:0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i need to know who hasnt payed so i can get these out to you.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Who ever already sent me money.Please let me know your full name.I have a few people that sent me money and didnt specify in the paypal order which plaques they wanted.I want to get these in the mail asap.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 09:56 AM~16731970
> *Who ever already sent me money.Please let me know your full name.I have a few people that sent me money and didnt specify in the paypal order which plaques they wanted.I want to get these in the mail asap.
> *


I done did send you my info ! You got it right ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

back from the chromer? :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2010, 11:23 AM~16732998
> *back from the chromer? :cheesy:
> *


they are done. :cheesy: 
just need to go pick them up.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM STILL WAITING FOR MY SHIT NIKKA!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Feb 26 2010, 02:55 PM~16734677
> *IM STILL WAITING FOR MY SHIT NIKKA!!!
> *


I have not forgotten bro.Im trying to catch up on back stuff i needed to do.But yours is next.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 01:04 PM~16734733
> *I have not forgotten bro.Im trying to catch up on back stuff i needed to do.But yours is next.
> *


BULLSHIT!!! UVE BEEN TELLING ME THAT FOR A YEAR NOW! :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COPS_ON_PAYROLL_@Feb 26 2010, 03:05 PM~16734739
> *BULLSHIT!!! UVE BEEN TELLING ME THAT FOR A YEAR NOW! :uh:
> *


quit your dam crying.Ill do it.  dont make me get my rollerz only bat out.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :sprint:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2010, 03:51 PM~16735115
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :sprint:
> *


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is who i have so far sent.Please let me know if im forgetting somebody.I know i am.  

Linc H (2 CMBI)
Daniel M (4 MCBA)
Phill D 2 (DYNASTY)
Minidreams (4 MINI)
Jaime H (4 MCBA)


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

MCBA Pendants wont be done for a week or so so if you want the mini plaques now let me know.
Dynasty pendants will be ready to ship tomarrow with the mini plaques if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 26 2010, 03:51 PM~16735115
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :sprint:
> *


Your pendant and plaques should be ready to go out in the morning.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 03:02 AM~16736744
> *This is who i have so far sent.Please let me know if im forgetting somebody.I know i am.
> 
> Linc H (2 CMBI)
> ...


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Feb 26 2010, 07:04 PM~16736771
> *:0
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16734777
> *quit your dam crying.Ill do it.  dont make me get my rollerz only bat out.
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Feb 26 2010, 06:59 PM~16736713
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 PM~16736767
> *Your pendant and plaques should be ready to go out in the morning.
> *






:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 13 2010, 10:33 AM~16277414
> *paint or baremetal.or i can cut chrome plexi.but in the small plaques it wont come out right.chrome plexi is to thick for something that small.
> *


i know this aint modal car realated. but hey david, how much would it cost to have a see through plexi glass plaque for a bike of car made? also i will hit you up for some modal car plaques next month after the phoenix show. ( im building a 58 impala and wanna rep. my newly named club.) :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Feb 26 2010, 08:56 PM~16737660
> *i know this aint modal car realated. but hey david, how much would it cost to have a see through plexi glass plaque for a bike of car made?  also i will hit you up for some modal car plaques next month after the phoenix show. ( im building a 58 impala and wanna rep. my newly named club.) :cheesy:
> *


pm me your number so we can talk.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin: 
Please let me know whos interested asap.  
I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 09:36 AM~16741495
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> ...



Awwwwwwwww those look SIIIICK! :wow: Good work bro!!! :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 27 2010, 11:38 AM~16741505
> *Awwwwwwwww those look SIIIICK! :wow: Good work bro!!! :wow:
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I still have a few mini plaques left.I might not make more for awhile since people are not buying them so get them while you can.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i just pissed myself!




pics in a little bit lol

D Them bitches look smooth man! thanks for puttin up with my naggin for this long, but im glad i stuck it out bro, they look bad fuckin ass boy!

thanks big dogg!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 09:46 AM~16741571
> *i just pissed myself!
> pics in a little bit lol
> D Them bitches look smooth man! thanks for puttin up with my naggin for this long, but im glad i stuck it out bro, they look bad fuckin ass boy!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You a fool man!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 10:36 AM~16741495
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> ...


They look really nice bro!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16741809
> *They look really nice bro!!
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16741495
> *DYNASTY Pendants are back from chrome. :biggrin:
> Please let me know whos interested asap.
> I can ship them out with the mini plaques if you want also.
> ...


ttt


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 26 2010, 02:11 PM~16734777
> *quit your dam crying.Ill do it.  dont make me get my rollerz only bat out.
> *


that foo has dildos bigger than bats :roflmao:


----------



## IllTemperedRidez (Feb 23, 2010)

how much to get one made that says IllTempered and one that says LowNoma


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 27 2010, 11:46 AM~16741571
> *i just pissed myself!
> pics in a little bit lol
> 
> ...


  were are the dam pics of you pissing on yourself? :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

This is what i have left.
MCBA-10
CMBI-5
DYNASTY-5

Get them while you can.I dont know when and if ill cut more.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 06:30 PM~16764319
> *This is what i have left.
> MCBA-10
> CMBI-5
> ...


Im waiting for the mcba pendants to be finished , don't sell my plaques fucker :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 1 2010, 07:40 PM~16764442
> *Im waiting for the mcba pendants to be finished , don't sell my plaques fucker :biggrin:
> *


  
How many did you want?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

how much for the mcba one?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 1 2010, 07:50 PM~16764555
> *how much for the mcba one?
> *


5 bucks


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16764545
> *
> How many did you want?
> *


3 plaques , 1 pendant


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

R U MAKING N E DOWN 2 SCALE ONES


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 1 2010, 07:30 PM~16764319
> *This is what i have left.
> MCBA-10
> CMBI-5
> ...


hold 5 mcba for me. im waiting on a guy to paypal me, then ill get it to ya!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Mar 1 2010, 09:17 PM~16765699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

So that leaves 2 MCBA up for grabs. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 1 2010, 10:37 PM~16766848
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

did you get my pm this weekend?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent




This is what i always get.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Mar 2 2010, 02:40 AM~16769303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me look.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Still have a few left.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16777859
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 2 2010, 10:04 PM~16777859
> *
> *


I dont think im going to cut anything else for people.I got left hanging with alot of promises.Im only going to do shit for my club.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 3 2010, 07:57 AM~16782262
> *I dont think im going to cut anything else for people.I got left hanging with alot of promises.Im only going to do shit for my club.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 3 2010, 08:59 AM~16782278
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 3 2010, 09:57 AM~16782262
> *I dont think im going to cut anything else for people.I got left hanging with alot of promises.Im only going to do shit for my club.
> *


HEY SOUR PUSS ! I TOLD YOU ON THE PHONE TO OVER DO IT ! 80% OF LAY IT LOW IS BULLSHIT ! 

I HAVE YET TO GET MINE BUT I TOLD YOU IF LOOK COOL I'D PICK MORE MEMBER ????? 

DON'T TRIP OUT AT LEAST YOU GOT TO PRACTICE AND LEARN YOUR MACHINE , HELL AT THE LEAST YOU GOT A HANDFUL OF PLAQUES TO PUT IN YOUR BUILDS IF YOU EVER START BUILDING :rimshot:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

i have not sent anything to you yet because i have not seen any pics like i have asked for... i asked you to show me what the pendent looks like the 6 inch one i want and also i seen the plaques.... ill take mine but i want to see them all done together then ill send i was told not to trust anyone until i seen everything done and ready to go... and it looks like even mini is waiting on his so... when you get all of mine done send me a pic of them all together and then we have a deal... i have been burned to many time with some people on here so.. let me know....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster+Mar 3 2010, 10:27 AM~16783039-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

cool just checking sorry for the misread...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

What you got left Dave. Not a member of any of these clubs but I'll snatch what you got and issue 'em out to my partners that ARE! Just so you ain't left holdin' shit you don't need. Help ya' out in the process... GET AT ME...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

like ive said if i had a few spare bucks id be all over a few of em, but bein broke as a joke is fawkin lame


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got em yesterday, thanks again


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 3 2010, 07:57 AM~16782262
> *I dont think im going to cut anything else for people.I got left hanging with alot of promises.Im only going to do shit for my club.
> *


thats cool. Finish one job b4 u start another one then. I payed u over two years ago. Maybe some of us like to play hard to get like u said u do after u get everyones money. So who got left with empty promises? Ive had the money the whole time, but Someone didnt even cut enough to fill all the orders. Let alone answer any pms. :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

payment sent


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ive get my MCBA Modelplates today !

Thanks D !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside+Mar 9 2010, 10:25 AM~16837825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


call me.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got Pendant & the Mini Plaques today  

Thanks for the great work D


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 10:26 AM~16870089
> *Got Pendant & the Mini Plaques today
> 
> Thanks for the great work D
> ...



nice work david on da pendant looks sweet :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain+Mar 12 2010, 11:39 AM~16870205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome.Glad your happy. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 12 2010, 07:57 PM~16870367
> *
> Your welcome.Glad your happy. :biggrin:
> *



Absolute the Chrome is soo tight...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay KB pm me your addy, i am going to get a DYNASTY pendant from ya.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 02:01 PM~16870408
> *Absolute the Chrome is soo tight...
> 
> *


damn dave, man that looks great !!!! prefect !!! nice job bro !! :biggrin:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 09:26 AM~16870089
> *Got Pendant & the Mini Plaques today
> 
> Thanks for the great work D
> ...


POST PICS OF THE MINI PLAQUES.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 12 2010, 08:01 PM~16870408
> *Absolute the Chrome is soo tight...
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

YO D :biggrin: got my shit in yesterday :biggrin: 


and by far the baddest pendents to date foo :biggrin: , the next ones gettin gold plated


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

STILL WOULD LIKE A PENNDANT. PLEASE PM.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni+Mar 12 2010, 07:10 PM~16874186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 04:24 PM~16872683
> *YO D :biggrin:  got my shit in yesterday :biggrin:
> and by far the baddest pendents to date foo :biggrin: , the next ones gettin gold plated
> 
> ...


looks good kb


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2010, 11:18 PM~16876863
> *looks good kb
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2010, 01:19 AM~16877963
> *thank you :biggrin:
> *


  SO YOUR NOT GONNA MAKE ANY MORE AT ALL


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2010, 02:24 PM~16872683
> *YO D :biggrin:  got my shit in yesterday :biggrin:
> and by far the baddest pendents to date foo :biggrin: , the next ones gettin gold plated
> 
> ...


Dam J that looks TUFF with the monte in the back! :cheesy: Nice work D!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo+Mar 13 2010, 12:00 PM~16880041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of which ones?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

paypal sent pm sent


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2010, 01:24 PM~16880473
> *
> of which ones?
> *


i gotta see if its ok with the top guys first but i wanted the plaque of the club im prospecting for


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16882623
> *i gotta see if its ok with the top guys first but i wanted the plaque of the club im prospecting for
> *


Talk to paul and see what he tells you.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2010, 09:57 PM~16884050
> *Talk to paul and see what he tells you.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 13 2010, 10:57 PM~16884050
> *Talk to paul and see what he tells you.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Mar 14 2010, 12:06 AM~16884425
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 14 2010, 12:22 AM~16884517
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

So I know you got whore'd over by some but in the future if I wanted more would you be willing to make them if cash was in your hands up front? The reason I ask is I will eventually want some more for future projects I just don't have any extra cash till after NNL East.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 15 2010, 12:52 AM~16892975
> *So I know you got whore'd over by some but in the future if I wanted more would you be willing to make them if cash was in your hands up front? The reason I ask is I will eventually want some more for future projects I just don't have any extra cash till after NNL East.
> *


sure bro.no problem.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

got my plaques today! thanks again! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 15 2010, 01:30 PM~16896596
> *got my plaques today! thanks again!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  post pics


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 13 2010, 04:26 PM~16881092
> *paypal sent pm sent
> *


DID U GET IT? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 15 2010, 06:41 PM~16899165
> *DID U GET IT? :dunno:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 15 2010, 08:48 PM~16899778
> *yes sir.
> *


KOOL.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

DID YOU GET MY PM


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 15 2010, 08:12 PM~16900050
> *DID YOU GET MY PM
> *


yes sir.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 15 2010, 10:26 PM~16901972
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Plaque up.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 05:35 AM~16904146
> *Plaque up.....
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay man your P.M. box is full i tried to send ya a message, i still need your address, so i can send ya some money for the DYNASTY pendent.
just P.M. me your address and i will send ya a money order for it. 
thanks.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 16 2010, 03:27 PM~16908028
> *hay man your P.M. box is full i tried to send ya a message, i still need your address, so i can send ya some money for the DYNASTY pendent.
> just P.M. me your address and i will send ya a money order for it.
> thanks.
> *


  pm sent


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:35 AM~16904146
> *Plaque up.....
> 
> *



that came out nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 16 2010, 07:50 PM~16910613
> *that came out nice
> *


x2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 16 2010, 05:35 AM~16904146
> *Plaque up.....
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay man your P.M. box is full, i am tring to send ya my e-mail address, so you can send me a paypal request for the pendents. thanks.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 18 2010, 05:09 PM~16929652
> *hay man your P.M. box is full, i am tring to send ya my e-mail address, so you can send me a paypal request for the pendents. thanks.
> *


 :0 its empty again.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

WHATS THE E.T.A. ON THE MCBA PENDANTS??? STILL AT THE PLATER???


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

just wanted to know when you were going to send me the DYNASTY pendant that i aready paid for??????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 4 2010, 02:19 PM~17093455
> *just wanted to know when you were going to send me the DYNASTY pendant that i aready paid for??????
> *


I sure will bro.Sorry.I have been so busy at the shop.Ill get it in the mail in the morning.


----------

